# A Bullhawk shocker



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Brace yourself this is a big one:


Assuming we get the #1 pick and choose Emeka Okafor I think we should resign........ok bare with me this is reallllllllllllyyyyyyyy hard.........Ja.........mmmmmm........aaaaaalllllllll. Wow that just does not even sound right. But it seems we should. Then obviously move Chandler to solve other holes on our team. Maybe to Memphis for Shane Battier and Dahntay Jones. Then in free agency focus on giving the team some guard depth. Split the MLE between Aryvdas Macijuaskas and a veteran like Kenny Anderson.



Hinrich,Anderson
Crawford,Macijuaskas,Jones
Battier,Johnson
Okafor,JYD,Varejao(2nd rd pick)
Curry,Davis

IR: Pargo,Dupree,Shirley


Even the ole' Bullhawk has to admit that might not be so bad of an offseason. Ok everyone can now get on their knees and start praying. The world must surely be ending. I might even start......


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Brace yourself this is a big one:
> 
> 
> ...


This post is a breakthrough for you Bullhawk! lol! Still, I think you are WAY too quick to move Chandler. Chandler has had some amazing games and he could still end up being a very top notch caliber player so I wouldn't move him too quickly.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

That Chandler trade was just in the event of having the #1 pick and getting Okafor. No point in having Okafor,TC, and EC and then having this huge hole on perimeter. As for the whole resigning JC thing, I am sad, very sad that I had to bring myself to post that. I had to face reality and face the cold hard truth that it MIGHT be the best thing to do. I might be sick, I need time to mourn, this is a sad day in the life of the Bullhawk.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> That Chandler trade was just in the event of having the #1 pick and getting Okafor. No point in having Okafor,TC, and EC and then having this huge hole on perimeter. As for the whole resigning JC thing, I am sad, very sad that I had to bring myself to post that. I had to face reality and face the cold hard truth that it MIGHT be the best thing to do. I might be sick, I need time to mourn, this is a sad day in the life of the Bullhawk.


lol, you will come around eventually my friend :yes: 

And I definitley understand what you mean about "if" we draft Okafor having somewhat of a glut at the 4 spot. Still, do we really want to move a player like Chandler who can really be a great player in a year or two? Okafor hasn't even played an NBA game yet. I assume he will be decent but maybe when it is all said and done Chandler will be the better player? In any case, how about shedding AD and or JYD instead of Chandler? I'd just hate to move Chandler and see him blow up.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Not dealing with this well. I need some ACA!!!!(Anti-Crawford Anonoymous)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Not dealing with this well. I need some ACA!!!!(Anti-Crawford Anonoymous)


If it is any consolation I read that Jamal has committed to working hard during the offseason trying to add some strength and a post up game...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I think the *only* players we should move this offseason are Eddie Robinson (if possible), AD and JYD. I think, no matter where we end up drafting, we keep the pick. We also must resign Jamal Crawford.

1) Hopefully we can get Charlotte to take Eddie Robinson off of our hands. I still think this is very doubtful.

2) JYD would be a nice addition for any contender, or to send back to Toronto. Would Dallas send us Josh Howard with Tariq Abdul Wahad, if we sent them back JYD, Chris Jeffries and a 2nd round pick?

3) I would also try to send AD to a place similar to JYD. He can threaten all he wants that he'll retire, but he signed the contract and he knew the rules of the game. Would Seattle take AD and a future 1st or 2nd in exchange for us taking Booth, Jerome James and Vladmir Radmanovic?

Or, possible draft day deal... Would anyone do this?

Chicago sends: Eddie Robinson, Chris Jeffries and our first round selection (regardless if it is #1, #2, #3 or #5) to Boston for Chucky Atkins, Jumaine Jones, Jiri Welsh, Boston's 1st round selection and Boston's selection from Dallas? Would Boston do it?


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> If it is any consolation I read that Jamal has committed to working hard during the offseason trying to add some strength and a post up game...


I'm skeptical. I have read these before. I heard all this stuff before. Oh no.......I am wavering..........I need some convincing that what I orginally posted about resigning Ja....mmmmmaaa...llll is the right thing to do. I am having a hard time staying on the bandwagon, someone help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Have you seen the light?
Have you seen the light?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical. I have read these before. I heard all this stuff before. Oh no.......I am wavering..........I need some convincing that what I orginally posted about resigning Ja....mmmmmaaa...llll is the right thing to do. I am having a hard time staying on the bandwagon, someone help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


He was the hardest worker at teh Berto last season behind only Hassell, does that help?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I think the *only* players we should move this offseason are Eddie Robinson (if possible), AD and JYD. I think, no matter where we end up drafting, we keep the pick. We also must resign Jamal Crawford.
> 
> 1) Hopefully we can get Charlotte to take Eddie Robinson off of our hands. I still think this is very doubtful.
> ...


I agree completely, good post! :yes:


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

The light is dim TB, it is dim. ACE I wish that helped. I really do. But I look at him and he still looks so thin and frail. He still gets pushed around out there. He needs to be bigger. Can he do it?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> The light is dim TB, it is dim. ACE I wish that helped. I really do. But I look at him and he still looks so thin and frail. He still gets pushed around out there. He needs to be bigger. Can he do it?


Hey, look at his rookie pic and get back to me. He has added 15lbs of muscle since he entered the league! Don't worry man, Jamal will come through for us!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 2) JYD would be a nice addition for any contender, or to send back to Toronto. Would Dallas send us Josh Howard with Tariq Abdul Wahad, if we sent them back JYD, Chris Jeffries and a 2nd round pick?


No. JHow is too good to be traded for that even if we get rid of TAW.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> No. JHow is too good to be traded for that even if we get rid of TAW.


Let me know again when the playoffs are over if the answer is still the same.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> The light is dim TB, it is dim. ACE I wish that helped. I really do. But I look at him and he still looks so thin and frail. He still gets pushed around out there. He needs to be bigger. Can he do it?


While working out last summer, Jamal was planning to play PG, not SG. Cartwright was always adamant against playing Jamal & Jay together, so why would Jamal & Kirk have been any different? Assuming he stays with the Bulls, this will be the first summer that Jamal has dedicated to bulking up.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> While working out last summer, Jamal was planning to play PG, not SG. Cartwright was always adamant against playing Jamal & Jay together, so why would Jamal & Kirk have been any different? Assuming he stays with the Bulls, this will be the first summer that Jamal has dedicated to bulking up.


He should have been bulking up regardless of his position. He was at the bottom of the physical rung in regards to his PG peers... so I don't buy that.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bullhawk...................I gues it is true "Everything can change in the blink of an eye!"....LOL

Seriously, I don't think even us Jamal supporters believe he doesn't need a lot of improvement. In fact, if he, Curry, Chandler and even Hinrich don't work the hardest they have ever worked this summer I am going to be very down on the Bulls.

I really believe if we can get things moving quick enough that this summer those four players can improve trememndously. Also, give them a summer under the guidance of Skiles and they may show up dedicated to Skiles' system and teachings.



Retro.............

Nice thoughts. I would be open to any and all of them happening.

I too believe we can get a serviceable player for JYD or AD. I don't think we can get Howard, but if Seattle comes up short again on getting a Center, we might if we took a worse contract back get someone like Radmanovic for AD and Our high second rd pick. Big if, but possible.

This off-season will also be a huge test for Paxson. He's got FA, The draft and then possible trades, while making sure that the players work out with a purpose at the Berto. This summer, like summers past will determine alot about the next few years.

Bullhawk............it's OK. Step away from the edge......Jamal and Hinrich might even become good friends this summer.......That will make it even easier for you.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> He should have been bulking up regardless of his position. He was at the bottom of the physical rung in regards to his PG peers... so I don't buy that.


 

He DID! Jamal has added 15lbs of muscle and has even said before "I need to add muscle"


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Bullhawk...................I gues it is true "Everything can change in the blink of an eye!"....LOL
> 
> Seriously, I don't think even us Jamal supporters believe he doesn't need a lot of improvement. In fact, if he, Curry, Chandler and even Hinrich don't work the hardest they have ever worked this summer I am going to be very down on the Bulls.
> ...


I really believe if we can get things moving quick enough that this summer those four players can improve trememndously. Also, give them a summer under the guidance of Skiles and they may show up dedicated to Skiles' system and teachings.



The bad thing is that this can't really happen. It is against CBA rules. The players CAN work out on their own and I believe they are permitted to meet with trainers but Skiles can't "guide" them during the offseason without getting the Bulls into trouble.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see it. If he did, then it shows you how bad he really was. He is currently listed at 6'5", 190lbs. Most of the upper level point guards are in the 200-225lb range depending on height with the exception of Sam I Am and GP. 

So, if he is to be a fulltime SG, he only has that much more to go as most upper level shooting guards in the NBA range from 215-230lbs, with the exception of Ray Allen, who is a palty 205lbs. Wonder why he is injured all the time? 

Remember, MJ was a puny 196lbs for the first several years of his career and talked about how bad he was beaten up physically by opposing teams. If Jamal is going to be able to play how a SG is supposed to play, getting stronger needs to be the #1 priority AT ALL TIMES... not just during the offseasons.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

three words of advice to jamal:

HIRE A COOK.

read somewhere that he is really good at "heating up" food. no. wrong answer. it's about eating smart, in addition to working out, if he wants to add muscle.



http://www.mensfitness.com/nutrition/15


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't see it. If he did, then it shows you how bad he really was. He is currently listed at 6'5", 190lbs. Most of the upper level point guards are in the 200-225lb range depending on height with the exception of Sam I Am and GP.
> ...


If you look at his rookie picture and his picture now it is pretty obvious that he has added bulk. Yeah, he definitley came in as a beanpole and he has a lot more work to do. The encouraging thing is that he understands that he NEEDS to add strength and seems comitted to doing so. Thats one of the reasons I expect he will improve a great deal still.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> three words of advice to jamal:
> 
> HIRE A COOK.
> ...


You're right on here. He needs to get a hold of David Boston... that guy is a freak who eats well. Nutrition is the #1 component to getting bigger and stronger, and it is obvious that Jamal doesn't eat properly. It'll come with age, I hope.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I really believe if we can get things moving quick enough that this summer those four players can improve trememndously. Also, give them a summer under the guidance of Skiles and they may show up dedicated to Skiles' system and teachings.
> ...



Ace, 

Can the Bulls really be in any more trouble than already are?:no: 

I understand he can run the workouts, but he can certainly give advice on what they should be doing with their time. Also, just working out together and working on their games together can build knowledge and confidence in each other.

I'm looking for good things to come out of this off-season!


And Retro - he is definitely bigger than he was when he came into the league. Could definitely grow and I think he will.

I also agree with Ace's notioin that it is one of the reasons he still has much room to grow as a player. More strength would help him in every area of his game.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, hopefully Skiles will have some input. But you know what worries me? I had the same expectation before last season and Curry, Chandler, Rose, Marshall and others all came into the season unprepared. I hope they mean it this time!


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

At 6'6 and trying to play SG Jamal needs to get to at least 220. I seriously wonder if that will ever happen. Having said that the quote from his agent about him being a high scoring 1-2 is not good news to me. They are still hunk up on him playing PG. I only want him here if he will play entirely SG. We will bring in a veteran this summer to play backup PG to Hinrich. There will be NO PG minutes for JC. I hope in his mind he can come to terms with only being a SG. Of course if he is perceived as a 6'6 PG in the FA market his value goes up and he gets paid more. That is what the comment is about more than anything which is sad.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't want to push your limits after you've come along so far in just one day, BH, but why zero PG minutes for JCraw?

I agree that Kirk is the starting point, but if we keep Jamal, we do still have a 6'6" guard with ballhandling skills, passing skills and decent court vision. Why not take advantage of that and let JC pick up a few minutes at point to spell Kirk?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I don't want to push your limits after you've come along so far in just one day, BH, but why zero PG minutes for JCraw?
> 
> I agree that Kirk is the starting point, but if we keep Jamal, we do still have a 6'6" guard with ballhandling skills, passing skills and decent court vision. Why not take advantage of that and let JC pick up a few minutes at point to spell Kirk?


I agree, I was wondering that myself. A few years ago we needed a vet pg, at this point I don't think we do as badly.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I like the fact that both Hinrich and Crawford are somewhat interchangeable. It gives a team some flexability. It's also nice to know that either of the two can bring the ball up the floor - especially on fast break opportunities. I'd like a SF that could advance the ball also. It just gives a team that many more opportunities to get out and run after a defensive rebound if the bigs have multiple guys that they can outlet to.

If Crawford stays he WILL play minutes at the PG spot. I'd really like to think that what this team will have is two guards who can both initiate the offense and who both work off the ball.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I don't want to push your limits after you've come along so far in just one day, BH, but why zero PG minutes for JCraw?
> 
> I agree that Kirk is the starting point, but if we keep Jamal, we do still have a 6'6" guard with ballhandling skills, passing skills and decent court vision. Why not take advantage of that and let JC pick up a few minutes at point to spell Kirk?


That's my thinking as well. Finding a SG, preferably someone who is a good defender who can play with JC and Kirk, and JC plays the point when Kirk's out. Then you could keep Pargo as a shooter off the bench.

Wonder if Philly would still trade McKie for JYD?


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

I do think we need a veteran PG still. A Kenny Anderson or a Lindsey Hunter. Combine that with bringing in a shooter like a Macijuaskas and we are in good shape.Just because someone can handle the ball does not mean they should play minutes at PG. For him to be the SG that we want he needs to drop this wanting to play PG junk. Committ to your position and focus on becoming the best you can at that spot.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> I do think we need a veteran PG still. A Kenny Anderson or a Lindsey Hunter. Combine that with bringing in a shooter like a Macijuaskas and we are in good shape.Just because someone can handle the ball does not mean they should play minutes at PG. For him to be the SG that we want he needs to drop this wanting to play PG junk. Committ to your position and focus on becoming the best you can at that spot.


I like both of those guys too. But Jamal IS more of a pg than a SG, I think asking him to totally scrap what he is able to do as a pg is counter productive.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok fine then SCREW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a damn shooting guard not a wanna be point guard ala Jalen Rose. I am off the bandwagon, unless he wants to commit to play the 2 spot then get the hell out of dodge!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Ok fine then SCREW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a damn shooting guard not a wanna be point guard ala Jalen Rose. I am off the bandwagon, unless he wants to commit to play the 2 spot then get the hell out of dodge!!



The difference is Jalen is a SG that WANTS to play pg, Jamal is a combo guard and can handle either job. Rose is awful at the point IMO, Jamal isn't.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Ok fine then SCREW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a damn shooting guard not a wanna be point guard ala Jalen Rose. I am off the bandwagon, unless he wants to commit to play the 2 spot then get the hell out of dodge!!


whew. the apocalypse has been called off. For now. :grinning:


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Here is your PG Bulls fans. Not the wanna be PG we have now.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Here is your PG Bulls fans. Not the wanna be PG we have now.


Umm, he still needs a backup man.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kendall Gill
9.6 PPG


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> whew. the apocalypse has been called off. For now. :grinning:



LOL. maybe aliens briefly took over bullhawks' mind and body. hmmmm.

and as much as he would like to see the world - or at least the bulls backcourt situation in, erm, black and white, it ain't that simple.

what we do know _for sure_ is that pie is good.


:yes: :grinning:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> I do think we need a veteran PG still. A Kenny Anderson or a Lindsey Hunter. Combine that with bringing in a shooter like a Macijuaskas and we are in good shape.Just because someone can handle the ball does not mean they should play minutes at PG. For him to be the SG that we want he needs to drop this wanting to play PG junk. Committ to your position and focus on becoming the best you can at that spot.


Bullhawk,

The real problem with getting a Vet Back up PG is that we don't have alot of money to work with.

It's probably going to take the entire MLE to get a Contributor at the SF/SG spot (I.E. - Stephen Jackson).

That especially is true if we draft Okafor and for some reason don't try to move Chandler for a SF.

I think Hinrich is good for 30-35 minutes a night at PG. Pargo (low salary) or Crawford can more than handle the extra PG minutes.

Also, I don't hink Crawford cares what position he is playing, as long as he is playing.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> He was at the bottom of the physical rung in regards to his PG peers... so I don't buy that.


How many PG's weigh more than 190 lbs?

edit- I saw your later post saying most upper level pgs are 205-225. The only pg the last even close to 225 is Baron Davis, who has made efforts to lose weight. Jamal does weight less than Kidd, Francis, Marbury, Miller and Billups, but he weighs just as much or more than Nash, Bibby, Parker, Williams, Cassel, and Payton, so I'd say 190 is puts him at about middle of the pack.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah he does need a backup. We have one in Pargo already then we have a veteran this summer. We need someone who will be the starting SG and play that spot not flip flop between the guard spots. Kirk will play at least 34 minutes at the PG spot. Probably more. A cheap vet with the vet minimum covers backup minutes.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> and as much as he would like to see the world - or at least the bulls backcourt situation in, erm, black and white, it ain't that simple.



It is that simple. What GOOD team has a combo guard that starts at SG and also get minutes at PG? Guys that have to play minutes at both spots because they can't play either fulltime are what I like to call 3rd guards, as in off the bench.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It is that simple. What GOOD team has a combo guard that starts at SG and also get minutes at PG? Guys that have to play minutes at both spots because they can't play either fulltime are what I like to call 3rd guards, as in off the bench.


Kobe Bryant did it all the time before they brought in GP.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It is that simple. What GOOD team has a combo guard that starts at SG and also get minutes at PG? Guys that have to play minutes at both spots because they can't play either fulltime are what I like to call 3rd guards, as in off the bench.


Not many teams have a combo guard as versatile as JC. I don't think we have to try to be a cookie cutter team and clearly do exactly what other teams do. We need to maximize our talent, we can best do that by playing Jamal the backup minutes at pg when Hinrich takes a seat. I mean, Jamal averages nearly as many assists as Hinrich and he has had a career high of what, 12 assists? I think he can handle 10-15mpg at the point spot with no troubles.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Not many teams have a combo guard as versatile as JC. I don't think we have to try to be a cookie cutter team and clearly do exactly what other teams do. We need to maximize our talent, we can best do that by playing Jamal the backup minutes at pg when Hinrich takes a seat. I mean, Jamal averages nearly as many assists as Hinrich and he has had a career high of what, 12 assists? I think he can handle 10-15mpg at the point spot with no troubles.


thank you. and you too vflog.

bullhawk, here's a word for you: flexibility.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

I am not paying huge money to someone just because they CAN play 10-15 minutes at PG. He needs to earn the big money by being a top flight SG. Flexibility is an overused term. It just means I can sorta play PG and SG, can't play either very well but I can play both! Hand me a $8 million contract! Bullsheet!!!


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

There sure are some suckers on this board. I mean you guys really bought the idea that I of all people would want Crawford back. You guys love him so much that you will believe anything when it comes to him. Get a real superstar to be in love with! Oh and if you believed my original post then I have ocean front property in Kansas to sell you!!


:rofl:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> There sure are some suckers on this board. I mean you guys really bought the idea that I of all people would want Crawford back. You guys love him so much that you will believe anything when it comes to him. Get a real superstar to be in love with! Oh and if you believed my original post then I have ocean front property in Kansas to sell you!!
> 
> 
> :rofl:



Should have known better when you started making sense.


----------



## chefboyarg (Apr 14, 2004)

as far as the weight issue, i agree with Illstate2. also i think you need to factor in that most of the point guards JC is being compared to have been in the league longer. i think with the exception of parker, the rest of aforementioned have grown into/developed nba pg bodies.

i think it's a little infair to knock JC for not packing on a ton of weight this past offseason or to say he should commit himself to a position.

up until this season, crawford has been trying to get into the starting lineup as a PG. finally this year, he makes it, but as the SG. only until when management figures out what position he will be playing most of his minutes at will crawford do the same. which in turn, he'll figure what offseason conditioning program he'll be getting himself into

looking at his body type, i think it would take him a few seasons to get at that ideal weight that some posters here want. he has the same lankiness as grant and pippen did when they first arrived, but he doesn't have the broad shoulders to grow into like those 2. even with the best conditioning and nutrition, packing on more then 10-15lbs in one offseason would not be benefitial for his body and overall game. it's going to have to be a steady process


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> Should have known better when you started making sense.



Bull....I was just telling you what you wanted to hear. You have this attitude that unless someone agrees with what you say, they are an idiot! I do however suspect that Crawford will be back. I wish that were not the case but I think Paxson will feel that he has no other choice.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Bull....I was just telling you what you wanted to hear. You have this attitude that unless someone agrees with what you say, they are an idiot! I do however suspect that Crawford will be back. I wish that were not the case but I think Paxson will feel that he has no other choice.


you are confusing ace with arenas. he is the one who thinks people are idiots if they don't agree with what he says. then he "refuses" to believe it. lol. 

so hahahahaha you had us going this morning. good one. so clever. so childish.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Bull....I was just telling you what you wanted to hear. You have this attitude that unless someone agrees with what you say, they are an idiot! I do however suspect that Crawford will be back. I wish that were not the case but I think Paxson will feel that he has no other choice.


Do I want to hear that Crawford will be resigned? Well yeah...duh. I think he pretty much has to be if the Bulls are gonna do anything. It's not that I think "anyone who doesn't agree with me is an idiot", everyone is entitled to their opinion. I firmly believe that letting Jamal go for nothing WOULD be an idiotic move, thats just me. But I won't call you an "idiot" for having a different opinion. I don't know why you would "wish that was not the case". Jamal clearly shows that he has talent, he clearly is a hard worker, I am sorry if I don't know what your problem with him is. But, thats your business and it is nothing personal. I do think it is pretty tactless to bait people by posting something as your opinion just to get a reaction though.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> There sure are some suckers on this board. I mean you guys really bought the idea that I of all people would want Crawford back. You guys love him so much that you will believe anything when it comes to him. Get a real superstar to be in love with! Oh and if you believed my original post then I have ocean front property in Kansas to sell you!!
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Hehehe... let's see, April 14... that makes this the latest April Fool's joke this year! :laugh: 


Oops. Did I say latest? I meant lamest. :dead:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:whatever:




we have plenty of people on the board who don't like his game and would like to see Jamal moved. we have plenty who think the kid will be special and would be happy if he stayed. Most on the board fall into a grey area in between.

we have one poster on this board obsessed with hatred of Jamal and who acts like the kid is a worthless scrub. one poster.

Was hoping that you were at least recognizing the bottom end of the grey area, but apparently, the loneliest crusade continues.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> I firmly believe that letting Jamal go for nothing WOULD be an idiotic move, thats just me.



I agree with you on that. I want him moved in a sign and trade.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that. I want him moved in a sign and trade.


Thankfully, we don't have a team that you "want". Nor will JC do what you "want".

As for your "fooling us", Doesn't really matter since other posters posted what they believe to be good points. 

However, once you remove your mouth from the Hinrich Tail Pipe, we look forward to talking BULLS basketball with you. Stubborness in debating is one thing. Constant baiting and bashing is another. I won't waste my time with your posts. 

BTW, I'd like to recommend a board that may be "up-to-your" standards - 

Bulls ESPN board....They love Hinrich and all things Hinrich. In fact, you could probably get them to sign your Let's just clone Hinrich petition.

To the real Bulls fans - I apologize for this rant. To the Mods - Do what you need to on my retort. Could've taken PM, but PMing people like this rarely works and he's not worth the time pushing/clicking an extra button.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

For what it is worth most of you know that I am friends with Bullhawk, we have known each other for a long time. He is annoying as hell but is really a good guy. He is just frustrated that the season has not gone any better. HE is not as immature as he seems here. Just has a sick sense of humor. He gets a kick out of ragging on Jamal because he has such a large fan base. I had a long talk with him about this thread. I am fairly certain that he will not be doing anything like this in the future. So bear with him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that. I want him moved in a sign and trade.


Do you have any idea how difficult that would be? It's almost impossible. And if he is signed & traded it won't be for much.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ace,

I'll take your word for it on Bullhawk, since I have posted with you for a number of years.

As for S & T - I doubt we get anything more than a few 2nd rd picks...since Teams have been given the impression that Paxson won't match beyond the MLE. Personally, I'm hoping Paxson was bluffing.

One final note - No one here, supporter or not, thinks Jamal is all that he can be. He's best at being frustrating...But so is every player on this team. Rooting for and "defending" your favorite players or any player on your favorite team is why you are a fan. Criticizing and wanting them to be better is part of being a fan.

Trying to start arguments and/or just piss off people for the hell of it - Is being a Raider Fan. No one likes Raider Fans....Or Packer fans for that matter. 

My point is criticize, defend, debate but we don't have to try to piss off others. The Bulls team and management does a good enough job of pissing me off.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bullhawk, mate, I have one question for you. And its not personal. Does Kirk hate Jamal? I know you and Kirk are tight, and if he does, then ok. But if Kirk doesnt hate Jamal, why should you?


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

:naughty: 


Silence is golden.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

:naughty: 


Silence is golden.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> :naughty:
> 
> 
> Silence is golden.


So kirk hates jamal? can we infer that?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Rlucas I told Bullhawk to keep his mouth shut. That is what he is doing with that post I suppose. Classic smart aleck response from him. That is just his nature. Don't read into his comment. He was not implying anything.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Geez, and I get called an apologist


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Bullhawk, mate, I have one question for you. And its not personal. Does Kirk hate Jamal? I know you and Kirk are tight, and if he does, then ok. But if Kirk doesnt hate Jamal, why should you?


Is fan stalking an option in NBA Live these days?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> So kirk hates jamal? can we infer that?


Or can we infer that Kirk's "Posse" is as lame as every other NBA player's?

I guess everybody's boys talk Shiite for the guy they're jocking.

I commend you Bullhawk...You're right up there with the best.


Oh well..............


Rlucas can you please post some analysis on the draft, so I have something good to spend my time reading about.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man... I soooo can't wait till we ship out Hinrich and Chandler for Pierce when the season is up!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me know again when the playoffs are over if the answer is still the same.


Won't have to wait long...

They'll be out after the first round.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Or can we infer that Kirk's "Posse" is as lame as every other NBA player's?
> ...


actually, here is my take on the draft. In 2 years, there will be better players in this crop then the 03 crop. I am way out on the limb on this, but I truly feel that way. Sure, there are no Lebrons and Carmellos. But there are 15 guys in this draft with special potential. I hear Johan Petro might declare. And i know the boys over on realgm dont want to hear about another "raw athletic kid from Pau Orthez", but whatever team gets him around 20 has got a big time steal. Its a great reason to trade down.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>chefboyarg</b>!
> as far as the weight issue, i agree with Illstate2. also i think you need to factor in that most of the point guards JC is being compared to have been in the league longer. i think with the exception of parker, the rest of aforementioned have grown into/developed nba pg bodies.
> 
> i think it's a little infair to knock JC for not packing on a ton of weight this past offseason or to say he should commit himself to a position.
> ...


I agree. I used to be a personal trainer and adding 10-15 lbs on his body type is a very difficult task. Especially since his metabolism is still in overdrive being so young. It doesn't help that he does some major cardio with all the ball he plays. I'm sure he'll make great strides but let's not put to much emphasis on his weight. Strong and mean is a better goal than bigger yet soft. The weight will come up gradually.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I hear Johan Petro might declare. And i know the boys over on realgm dont want to hear about another "raw athletic kid from Pau Orthez"


Every kid from Europe is "raw".


----------

